# Royal Eggs- Are they all slugs?



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi my royal laid her eggs today.
I have a feeling they're all slugs...

There were 3, and i'm not sure at all whether they are viable or not so thought I would give them a chance and put them in the incubator. 

What does everyone else think? Has anyone had eggs that look like this? 

The pink areas of the eggs feel the same as the white and apart from the alien looking one, the shells are intact. 

Would appreciate anyones thoughts on these.

Thanks 

Here are the two that were stuck together:


















Here is the very strange looking egg:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't like the right egg in the first picture. The left egg looks pretty good. I'd incubate them all but keep the eggs separate rather than letting the shells touch.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Eggs*

as above i would keep them apart , have you candled them to see if there fertile 


Paul


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for your help I will seperate them tonight, no I havent candled them. Cheers for the help much appreciated!


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

The right one is what people call a 'boob' egg, the see through-ish part just hasnt developed properly, yours looks fairly severe one but those eggs do hatch quite often, so stick with it and see what happens, the other one looks good :2thumb:

I wouldnt seperate them, if the dodgy one goes off it wont effect the other one.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I hatched out a very similar egg last season, i'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Many thanks! Glad I have given them a chance


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

I'm new to all this but i'm sure your not soposed to be tipping eggs like the way your doing.I've read that boob eggs always stand a good chance but i'm worried you have tipped that egg up to much to photo.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Especially right after laying, it actually doesn't matter much if at all. The females often knock their eggs all over the place while laying them.


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

Our girl laid a 'boob' egg, not as bad looking as your one, and hatched out fine, now is the best feeder of the clutch!!
Defiantly incubate!!
Good luck


----------



## stepd (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the info...really interesting reading everyone's
opinions/experiences. I haven't separated the two eggs that are together so I will just wait and see


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd be cooking all of them: victory:


----------



## kegley (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats on the eggs, mine laid five today as well are you a breeding virgin? I am this is my first time! It's so exciting isn't it?


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes haha


----------



## stepd (Jan 14, 2012)

yer i am  We'll see how it goes fingers crossed


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

yep, incubate anyways  i have a hoggie 'boob' egg, definately give it a chance  x


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Well all seem exactly the same as when I put them in there.. Would they have gone off by now if they were no good?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

linky said:


> Well all seem exactly the same as when I put them in there.. Would they have gone off by now if they were no good?



Not necessarily. I've had infertile eggs go as long as a month.

Try candling them. Get a mini LED flashlight (I got one for $4), turn it on and hold it against the shell. You should be able to see a decent amount of veining by now. Even if you don't, don't give up on them.


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

good luck :2thumb:


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

*An update...*

Hi guys... Well they have been in the incubator about 23 days and the dodgy egg went black and mouldy about 10 days ago so I took that out.

The other two are still firmly stuck together and haven't changed in shape or colour so there might still be a chance fingers crossed  
Will candle them asap.

Many thanks for all the help


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

hiya there, just wanted to thank you for sharing these pictures, they are very interesting indeed :no1::2thumb:
Shame about the egg going bad, but have my fingers crossed for you that the other two will hatch out into beautiful snakes .


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot :no1:


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

*Still going good...*

Hi.. well they have been cooking for 28 days... I checked on them last night and they still look the same. Humidity is 80/90 and temp is dead on 30. Will candle them as soon as I can find a torch  thanks for all the help


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

No need to candle them mate - can't see why the remaining two shouldn't go full-term - just leave them to it now
No.3 probably would have made it if you hadn't tipped it on it's end for the photo-shoot - lesson learnt : victory:


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

I didnt tip it, thats exactly how I found it... sticking up out of the clutch.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Regardless of how/why/what and when - pic 3 shows the egg up-ended - pic 4 shows the same egg laying flat

all i am saying is: the egg might well have made it if it had been kept in it's original position
it certainly looked viable to me, and i would also have incubated it


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a thread on bush league where someone purposely turned eggs upside down before incubating them Al mate, they all hatched. 

Not something im gong to try myself lol, but maybe this one just wasnt meant to make it.


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

But surely the females move them about when they are laying them, and in the wild they must get turned over etc. 

Would me doing that have made it go bad?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I have witnesses a recently laid corn clutch be manipulated in all directions to get a thorough egg count... and go on to hatch with no problems.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Dave Balls said:


> There is a thread on bush league where someone purposely turned eggs upside down before incubating them Al mate, they all hatched.
> 
> Not something im gong to try myself lol, but maybe this one just wasnt meant to make it.


Yep - if they're turned early (shortly after being laid), they should be fine
am not sure how old that egg was before the OP took the pics


And i agree Dave - it's not something i'd personally want to try


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

alan1 said:


> Yep - if they're turned early (shortly after being laid), they should be fine
> am not sure how old that egg was before the OP took the pics


In the OP, he did state that she had "laid the eggs today". So, shortly after being laid.


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi guys... Now we are on day 47...They still look exactly the same as when I put them in there, perhaps slightly more dimpled...I check them every week. I don't want to get my hopes up just yet...


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

linky said:


> Hi guys... Now we are on day 47...They still look exactly the same as when I put them in there, perhaps slightly more dimpled...I check them every week. I don't want to get my hopes up just yet...


Theyre almost defo good then in my opinion, id check them more often now (no less than every 4 days really) : victory: I dont know if youve mentioned in the thread but what temp you incubating at?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

eightball said:


> Theyre almost defo good then in my opinion, id check them more often now (no less than every 4 days really) : victory: I dont know if youve mentioned in the thread but what temp you incubating at?


says 30 above : victory:


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

*They're here *


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! They are so beautiful, so happy for you xxx


----------



## Daemonik (Jun 8, 2012)

It's great to see this happen


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

*O dear :S*

Hi guys...
The little hatchling I took a picture of is still half in the egg...he seems quite limp but does respond to being lightly touched...Just seems a bit lifeless and doesn't really lift his head up at all.

I haven't changed the temp of 30c or moved the eggs out the plastic tub. I have the lid open just a crack so there is airflow and the humidity in there is 85-90%.

Is there anything I can do to help or shall I just leave him to it?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

linky said:


> Hi guys...
> The little hatchling I took a picture of is still half in the egg...he seems quite limp but does respond to being lightly touched...Just seems a bit lifeless and doesn't really lift his head up at all.
> 
> I haven't changed the temp of 30c or moved the eggs out the plastic tub. I have the lid open just a crack so there is airflow and the humidity in there is 85-90%.
> ...


congratz on the hatching :2thumb:

No need to open the lid especially if there's a chance of it getting out, nothing much you can do, if its any longer than 4days though that its not out the egg fully then i'd start to be concerned, we had one that stayed in the egg for 3days longer than the others (its head was out the egg), when it came out in the end it was very lifeless but was clearly alive but now is as a royal should be : victory:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Awww congrats what a little cutie


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

When are we gonna see Jesuses Face on a royal :notworthy:


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

Did just the 1 hatch or all 3?
Congrats though :2thumb:


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks.... Only 2 eggs made it... One has pipped but no snake yet... I can see it moving in there though. 

The other little baby one is still half out of the egg. He or she seems to have perked up a bit but it has been half out for a few days now... Just not sure what to do?

Thanks


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

linky said:


> Thanks.... Only 2 eggs made it... One has pipped but no snake yet... I can see it moving in there though.
> 
> The other little baby one is still half out of the egg. He or she seems to have perked up a bit but it has been half out for a few days now... Just not sure what to do?
> 
> Thanks


In our last clutch one stayed in the egg for 3 or 4 days longer than the others and seemed lifeless, nothing much you can do except try not disturb it it should come out in its own time : victory:


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks, I am checking it once a day. If he or she is meant to survive then it will but I wont interfere with it as taking it out the egg would do more harm than good. If it is meant to come out it will, but just in its own time :2thumb:


----------



## Phill Robinson (May 15, 2012)

Defiantly split them up because if one is actually fertilized and can hatch and the other is a slug it could start to rot and then could infect the other one, 
Good luck hope the left one hatches because to me the second looks likes its starting to rot 

GOODLUCK!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Phill Robinson said:


> Defiantly split them up because if one is actually fertilized and can hatch and the other is a slug it could start to rot and then could infect the other one,
> Good luck hope the left one hatches because to me the second looks likes its starting to rot
> 
> GOODLUCK!


No it cant, a healthy egg cant be effected by bad ones even if they're touching each other.
It would be a major flaw of nature if one bad egg could kill the rest of the clutch.


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi guys..
Thanks for all the input. The baby on the right is almost the whole way out but still attached and the baby on the left has not yet come out. I am not going to touch them as the one on the left is moving around and looks like he/she will come out in the next few days. Will let you know what happens. 

Many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Well the first hatchling that pipped is completely out... He or she only weighs 20g and I will try it on a heated mouse pinkie soon.

The other looks bigger and is still in the egg but looking like it will come out soon.
:no1:

Hatchling 1 :









Hatchling 2 :


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Hatchling 1 didn't make it


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

very sorry to hear that  you couldnt have done more, its just one of those things xxxx


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

*An update...*

Hatchling 2 emerged from the egg but didn't absorb any yolk and only weighs about 30g. He/she had a lukewarm Powerade bath today as its quite dehydrated. I think it does look a bit better now.


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

my fingers are crossed for you and the little baby, so precious, lets hope he/shes meant to not only survive, but thrive in your care xxx


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

what pairing was he/she from? such a beautiful baby


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Mum is possible het albino, dad was 100% het albino  , I agree its got nice markings :flrt:


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

it has, its lovely if ever this little is up for sale think of me!! :mf_dribble: lol!
really fallen for that little one, really hope it pulls through for you as been watching the thread since you put it up. :notworthy:


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha, thanks for the offer but she is promised to a good friend of mine who gave me the hatchling's mum :flrt:


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

linky said:


> Haha, thanks for the offer but she is promised to a good friend of mine who gave me the hatchling's mum :flrt:


Aww awesome  definatly fingers crossed she/hes a little fighter then! :flrt: :lol2: keep us all updated xxxx : victory:


----------



## linky (Jul 7, 2011)

Lets hope so, will keep you all updated. Thanks for all the support:2thumb:


----------

